

Man has seizue while skydiving (survives) - vjvj
http://news.discovery.com/adventure/activities/man-has-seizure-while-skydiving-survives-150304.htm

======
vjvj
Something I want to know from someone who's knowledgeable about skydiving is
what would have happened if the guy hadn't regained consciousness and been
able to "safely land his parachute"?

i.e. parachute is open and the diver is still unconscious as he lands.

